# Gomorrah and Samson's tank journals



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I’m super sick today, so I guess now is as good of time as ever to start my journal.

Quick introductions: I’ve always had the nickname Kad since I was a teen, so feel free to call me that. I’m skipping introducing myself on the forum and going straight to journaling because I’m social-phobic. Doesn’t mean you can’t comment, it’s just I feel more comfortable doing things this way.

Anyways on what you came here for THE FISH:


​ 
*Gomorrah
*​
Mostly blue dragon spade tail, with accents of red (I think). She is about 6-7 months old. I call her a female even through I’m half convinced she’s a male. For the life of me I can’t get her to display in a mirror. Feel free to correct me if I label her wrong. Her favorite thing to do is either rest on top of her heater or swim up and down on the right side of her tank and watch me. Gomorrah lives in an Aqueon 5 gallon mini bow. It’s freshly planted as in most of it was planted today. Expect for the Betta bulb and the moss ball those have been in about 4 weeks. Few things I should mention. The right side of her tank faces my computer and most of the time me (Probably why she prefers that side), and she is my first betta (I’ve had tons of other popular fish over the past 7 years)


Current Plants:
1 Amazon Sword
3 Java Ferns 
1 Moss ball
1 Aponogeton (Aka Betta Bulb)



*Samson The Immortal*​
Samson isn’t a betta fish, but I’ll be keeping his record here too. He is a Chinese Algae Eater and has lived up to every part of his title suggests. I can’t kill this fish (not that I’ve tried..) but he has survived being poisoned by my daughter, jumping out of the water and living outside of it for who knows how long, living in 4 inches of water after a tank busted, and currently living in a 2.5 gallon well he waits for his new 10 gallon to cycle, oh and surviving power outages for a week with no filtration. He has outlived all of my other fish and is the ripe old age of a little more than 3 years old. Hell of a life. I hope to make his next 3 a little less chaotic and get him into a 29 gallon one day. But for now he lives up to his name. Samson will never be in another tank with other fish because he has a habit of killing any fish that shows any signs of weakness. 

His current tank is a Fluval Spec 3, with an under gravel filter and a tetra whisper 5 gallon filter on top of the spec’s built in filter.

The tank I plan to put him in is a 10 gallon long, with a under gravel filter. It will have a Zoo Med Nano External Canister Filter for a 30 gal. The tank is currently in the process of cycling and the canister filter is ordered and currently shipping.


----------

